

Facebook connect site requires email, posting permissions to verify age. - te_chris
http://www.lolturtle.com/v/1623378563

======
te_chris
OP here: I thought this "verification" process was a particularly
scummy/duplicitous use of getting people to use one's app and deserving of a
bit of sunlight.

